# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم السبت 30مارس (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*وهج المنبر الاحمر // زاكي الدين الصادق


مجلس المريخ!


صراحة صرنا نتيه احيانآ لنجد شي من حقيقة مايجري خلف كواليس النادي الاحمر فرغم نشوب بعض الصراعات هنا وهناك ياتي الامين العام السيد عصام الحاج ليفند هذا وينسب بعض من هذا لجهة اخري اشارة لها مرارآ في حديثه لقناة الشروق ولم نجد لها ايضآ اي وجود ولا اداري هل مايحدث في المريخ يمثل حالة إستقرار منشود ام شي من الفوضي الخلاقة فكما نعلم جميعآ ان المجلس الحالي عاجز تمامآ عن الإستمرار في دفع فواتير كثيرة يتطلبها العمل في مثل هذه المواقع خصوصآ ان ادارة الاندية اصبحت تحتاج فعلآ لداعم حقيقي وليس كما ينادي الحاج منذ فترة ونقول هذا لان النادي فيه حالات حقيقية تحتاج لوضع حل جزري وليس كما يحدث وهذا ليس انتقاضآ ضمنيآ لبعض الإشراقات كتحرك بعض الفئات المريخية وظهور اقطات جدد داعمين المعني في نقضنا ان المريخ لايمكنه ابدآ ان يعتمد علي مثل هذه الدعومات التي اصبحت من الركائز في عهد الحاج الذي لايتواني في المنادة بفكر ادارة التكنو قيراط للنادي وهو يعلم جيدآ ان هذه الفئة ما عاد في مقدورها اي شي لتدفع فواتير باهظة الثمن وعصيا حقآ علي شاغلي هذا الحيز المجتمعي ونقول للامين العام ان رفضه لفكرة ادارة الراس مالية للنادي غير مجدية وتتدفعنا دفعآ لوصف الحاج بالباحث عن إثارة جدل فلسفي هو لايقتنع به وفوق ذلك لايغني المريخ شيئآ في ظل الوضع الراهن لان المريخ في وقتنا هذا عاجز في موارده المعطلة فما الذي يجبرنا لنعطل ايضآ من يدير بنفس العجز ليرضي السيد عصام الحاج نفسه بتنفيذ سياسة التقشف التي جلبها وضعية الاعضاء الذي ينتمون للتكنو قيراط.
علي الحاج ان يعي ان مجلسه عاجز ولن يجمله الحديث القوي عبر برامج التلفاز وهذا ما نعنيه حقآ وعليه ان يدرك ان التغير في جلد المجلس الحالي ضرورة ملحة يتطلبها موقف المريخ المزرئ ماليآ.
لم نفهم حديثه في عقد جمعية في يونيو بغير ان يستقيل بقية الاعضاء هل ستحدث عملية انتخابية اسعافية كا إنتخابات الهلال ام هذه طريقةاخري فالمعروف ان المجلس الحالي اذا لم يستقل جميع اعضائه و اثنين من ضباط المجلس الاربع بعد رحيل الوالي سيكون استمراره مشروعآ حتي نهاية هذا العام فهل يستحق هذا المجلس ان نصبر عليه لباقي الحول الحالي..؟؟
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كيبورد




الطيب علي فرح
تلعب معاهم (داغت) ..!!






داغت ..!! هكذا ينطق بعض أهل الكورة كلمة (ضاغط) عندما يوجه المدرب احد لاعبيه او يوجه احد اللاعبين زميله ويطالبه بتضييق المساحة على لاعب الخصم الذي بحوذته على الكرة .. حتى يربك تفكيره ويوسع من مساحة فقدانه للكرة .. وها انا أوجه كل الأندية الطامحة في الحصول على ترتيب متقدم في روليت مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأنصحها بأن تلعب (داغت) مع هلال مريخ وسوف تنال مرادها من غنيمة المبارايات .. لا يحتاج الأمر سوى لقليل من الجرأة والتركيز لهزيمة أي من فريقي القمة خصوصا في هذه النسخة من البطولة ..!!


في مباراتي القمة في الأسبوع الخامس للدوري كانت احتمالات خسارتهما لكامل نقاط مباراتيهما أمام الإتحاد والأمل وارد بشكل كبير للغاية لو ان الإتحاد أو الأمل العطبراوي امتلكا بعض التركيز والجرأة .. ولو أن هدف كلا الفريقين كان الحصول على كامل النقاط وليس الإكتفاء بخيار تقاسم النقاط .. !!


نعم للأسف كان كما هو الحال على الدوام للإنتصار وجهان .. فأي من التعادل او الفوز يعتبر إنتصارا .. وكان التركيز على الوجه الأول أكبر فنال الإتحاد إنتصاره الذي اراد (بالتعادل) مع الهلال وكاد الأمل أن ينتصر بالتعادل هو الآخر لولا هفوة الإعتماد على (الفير بلي) التي إستغلها باسكال واوا فسجل هدف الغوز للمريخ قبل ربع ساعة أو اقل من نهاية اللقاء ..!! صدقوني لو دخل الإتحاد واضعا نصب عينيه الإنتصار فقط لما نال سواه .. وكذا الحال بالنسبة للأمل العطبراوي في مباراته امام المريخ .. ولكن صاحب بالين كذاب .. !!


كما قلنا من قبل هنا .. إن ما يحدث للهلال و يحدث المريخ رغما عن كونه مصدر قلق وحزن للقاعدة الرياضية الأكبر في البلاد .. إلا أنه يمكن ان يكون في صالح كرة القدم السودانية ككل وفي صالح جماهير الهلال والمريخ" >الهلال والمريخ في (عظميهما) .. فتحرر فرق الدوري الممتاز من عقدة الإيمان بأن الفوز والحصول على البطولات حق حصري خلقه الله للمريخ والهلال سوف يرفع من المستوى الفني للمسابقة المحلية فتظهر الفائدة في المشاركات الدولية ويستفيد المنتخب الوطني من ارتفاع المستوى وظهور نجوم وخيارات جديدة لدعم صفوف المنتخب ..!!  








اداء أدوار رئيسية والتخلص من لعب دور الكومبارس أمر صحي ومفيد للغاية .. وعلى أندية الممتاز إستغلال حالة التوهان وفقدان التوازن التي يمر بها الهلال والمريخ للتخلص من أمراض الماضي وصناعة مستقبل جديد للكرة السودانية .. كل المطلوب تلعب معاهم (داغت ) .. !! 


قف :


دغات ياخ ..!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻣﻠﺨﺺ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻭﺩﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ 


ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ
ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻭﻛﻴﻠﻪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺷﻴﺤﺔ
ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﻪ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎ ، ﻋﺒﺮ
ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ": ﻟﻦ ﺍﺭﺩ
ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻻ ﻳﺘﻌﺒﺎ
ﺍﻧﻔﺴﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ"
ﻭﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ
ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﻫﻮ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﻠﺔ
ﻟﻠﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻀﻮﻉ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ
ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ": ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺳﺘﺠﺘﻤﻊ
ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ
ﻭﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺗﻮﺻﻴﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ، ﻭﺑﺪﻭﺭﻧﺎ ﺳﻨﺼﺪﺭ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻨﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ"
ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺍﻥ ﻓﺴﺦ
ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ
ﻳﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻣﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ":ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺪﻓﻊ 330 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،
ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻱ ﻧﻘﺎﺵ ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ
ﺳﻨﺨﻠﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻠﻪ"
ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ": ﻧﺤﻦ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ،
ﻭﻻﻳﻬﻤﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻬﺎ ، ﺳﻮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ"
ﻭﻋﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺜﺎﺭ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺣﺸﺪ
ﻟﻠﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ":
ﻻﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻭ
ﻳﺤﺸﺪ ، ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ
ﻳﺴﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻴﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ"
ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ": ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺒﺴﻮﻁ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ، ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺠﻠﺐ ﻟﻨﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ،ﻭﻓﺮﺕ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 100
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ، ﻭﻻﻳﻔﺮﻕ ﻣﻌﻲ ﺷﻜﻞ
ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ، ﻓﻘﻂ ﻫﻲ ﺗﻮﻓﺮ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ"
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كلتشي ينتظر نتيجة الفحص الطبي


يتوقع ان يتسلم لاعب المريخ كلتشي نهار اليوم نتيجة الفحص الطبي التي خضع لها الخميس ويذكر ان الاطار ابعد اللاعب عن مباراة الامل وكان اللاعب قد اكتفي بالاربعاء بتمارين تاهيل ومنح راحة قبل التقسيمة الرئيسية التي اعقبت المران الختامي لجولة الامل
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صورة من تذكرة مباراة السودان وغانا 

"تذكرة مباراة غانا والسودان في تصفيات كاس العالم"
تقوم كفر ووتر بنشر صورة تذكرة مباراة السودان وغانا التي حملت علم غانا و جنوب السودان والتي عتذ عنها الاتحاد الغاني عبر خطاب رسمي للاتحاد السوداني ونسخة منه الي الفيفا والكاف

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عصام الحاج يفتح النار : على الحضري ان يشرب من البحر.. ولو اراد الرحيل عليه دفع 333 الف دولار.


الذين ينتظرون سقوط المجلس سيطول انتظارهم و الوالي لو طلب منا الاستقالة لن نتردد
قال السيد عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ ان حارس المريخ الحضري لو اراد فسخ عقده عليه ان يضع (333) الف دولار على التربيزة وانه لن يجلس معه ولا وكيله حول الامر وعلى اللاعب الحضور الى الخرطوم لمواصلة نشاطه وقال اننا نرغب في استمراره وعليه ان يحضر الى الخرطوم . وختم حديثه حول الحضري بقوله عليه ان يشرب من البحر وتهديداته لا تعنينا لاننا على حق ان اراد الاستمرار سنعطيه حقوقه (علي داير مليم)
الذين ينتظرون سقوط المجليس سيطول انتظارهم 
واصل الحاج حديثه لقناة الشروق بقوله الذين ينتظرون سقوط المجلس سيطول انتظارهم لاننا نعلم جيدا ماذا يفكرون وقال انهم حاولوا الايقاع بين الوالي والمجلس لاعتقادهم ان توقف دعم الولي يعني سقوط المجلس وقال ان الوالي لم يقصر في دعم المريخ وهو يعشق المريخ ولم نخطره يوما ودائما نجده في مقدمة الداعمين وهو لا يحتاج الى العضوية وهو مطلب اهل المريخ لو اراد حكم المريخ اليوم لاستقلنا من اجله .  






همنا كسب المال
عن العضوية قال انه لن يرفض طلب المتقدمين للعضوية لاننا في المريخ نخطط للاستفادة من ابناء المريخ وقدراتهم المالية ومن حق اي فرد الترشح للمريخ اما بخصوص ملعب المريخ قال ان الجميع شارك في الخطاء والان العمل جاري سوف يستوعب مباراة المريخ الانجولي ورفض سيادته تحميل اي جهة مسئولية ما حدث لملعب المريخ .
الذين ينتظرون سقوط المجلس سيطول انتظارهم و الوالي لو طلب منا الاستقالة لن نتردد
قال انهم في المجلس طلبوا من المفوضية قيام جمعية في يونيو المقبل تحت اشراف مجلسه وقال ان المجلس لن يستقل وانه سيشرف على الجمعية المقبلة وقال ان الوالي لو طلب منهم الرحيل لن يترددوا واما الذين طلبوا استقالات المجلس هم من سعوا لضرب المجلس بكل اسف
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الاهلي مدني يفرمل هلال الجبال


حقق الاهلي مدني فوزا مستحقا على هلال كادوقلي بهدف اللاعب احمد فضل في الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الثاني بهذه النتيجة يرتفع الاهلي بنقاطه الى 6 نقاط ويبقي الهلال في 10 نقاط في المركز الثالث
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في تطورات جديدة.. المريخ يمهل الحضري 24 ساعة!!  










فجر الامين العام لنادي المريخ الاستاذ عصام الحاج عثمان العديد من المفاجآت في تصريحات اعلامية مساء امس لقناة الشروق الفضائية حول العديد من القضايا المريخية علي رأسها قضية حارس الفريق التي شغلت الرأي العام كثيراعصام الحضري مؤكدا بان يوم غد الاحد هو الفرصة الاخيرة للاعب للحضور للخرطوم والمثول امام لجنة التحقيق والجلوس مع مجلس الادارة لتحديد استمراريته مع الفريق كما تحدث عصام عن الحقوق المالية بين الطرفين مؤكدا بان لدي اللاعب متأخرات مالية ولا ننكر ذلك ولكن يوجد عقد بين الناديين كاشفا علي حرص النادي علي استمرار اللاعب مع الفريق كما تحدث ايضا عن قيام الجمعية العمومية في شهر يونيو القادم لانتخاب مجلس ادارة جديد.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عصام الحاج: لدينا قضية مع الحضري والاحد آخر موعد لحضور اللاعب


استضاف الزميل المتميز معتصم محمد الحسن عبر برنامجه الناجح (ساعة رياضة) بشمس السودان التي لاتغيب قناة الشروق الفضائية مساء امس الامين العام لنادي المريخ الاستاذ عصام الحاج عثمان بعد غيبة طويلة حيث تحدث عصام الحاج عن العديد من القضايا المريخية علي رأسها القضية التي شغلت الشارع المريخي كثيرا والرأي العام بخصوص حارس الفريق عصام الحضري والاحداث التي صاحبت عودته من انجولا للقاهرة وتشكيل لجنة تحقيق للاعب ورفض اللاعب للحضور للخرطوم للمثول امام لجنة التحقيق بقيادة مولانا ازهري وداعة الله واخرين التي شبهها الزميل  








معتصم بلجنة المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية (اوكامبو) ومطالبة اللاعب بفسخ تعاقده لانهاء مشواره مع الفريق واكد عصام الحاج بان اللاعب لديه حقوقا لنادي المريخ ونحن لاننكرها وهي جاهزة علي دائر المليم في حالة حضوره للخرطوم والمثول امام لجنة التحقيق واذا رغب اللاعب في اكمال مشواره معنا سنقوم بتسليمه كافة استحقاقاته علي دائر المليم مؤكدا حرصهم على مواصلة اللاعب لمشواره مع الفريق لانه صاحب قيمة فنية ومعنوية كبيرة لاننكرها ولكن في نفس الوقت لدي المريخ حقوق لدي اللاعب وصرفنا كثيرا في هذه الصفقة ودفع المريخ اكثر من مليون دولار ونصف لنادي سيون السويسري والاهلي المصري بجانب الزمالك كاشفا بان عقد اللاعب مع النادي 350 ألف دولار في السنة وان مقدم العقد الذي يطالب به اللاعب لم يشارك مع الفريق في هذا الموسم واذا اراد فسخ عقده عليه ان يخصم من مقدم العقد البالغ 350 ألف دولار كاشفا بان ناديه واثق من سلامة موقفه القانوني واكد بان الاحد القادم اخر موعد لحضور اللاعب للخرطوم للمثول امام اللجنة واكد علي رفضه على الرد علي مكالمات وكيله محمد شيحه مؤكدا بان قضيتنا مع اللاعب وليس وكيله واضاف عصام الحاج على انهاء هذه الازمة بالاحد.. وحول الجمعية العمومية المرتقبة ومايثار بالعضوية اكد حرص المجلس على قيام الجمعية العمومية في شهر يونيو المقبل علي نحو ما اتفق عليه كبار المريخ في مبادرة حي الصفاء الاخيرة واضاف الامين العام باننا زاهدون في المناصب وسنعلن الجمعية في يونيو وحتى هذا الوقت لن نستقيل مؤكدا بان الحكومة اذا ارادت الرحيل تقوم بالتجهيز للانتخابات ونحن سنتبع ذلك وقد خاطبنا المفوضية ونفي الامين العام بان يكون اي عضو من مجلس ادارته وراء تسديد العضوية كاشفا بان الذين قاموا بتسديد العضوية هم مريخاب وقد استفدنا من ذلك ووردت لخزينة النادي اكثر من 100 مليون جنيه مؤكدا علي قيام الجمعية العمومية في يونيو ونفى ايضا ان تكون هذه العضوية لرئيس النادي المستقيل المتنحي جمال الوالي كاشفا بان الوالي لايحتاج لعضوية للعودة كما ثمن الامين العام الدور الكبير والعمل المتعاظم الذي قامت به لجنة اعادة تأهيل الاستاد والذي سيكون جاهزا لاستضافة مباراة الفريق الافريقية في اياب الابطال عشية السبت بعد القادم مؤكدا انها ظلت تواصل العمل ليل ونهار وبمجهودات ذاتية ودفع اعضائها من جيوبهم الخاصة مشيدا في نفس الوقت بلجنة الدعم والتعبئة المريخية التي ظلت خير معين للجنة المنشآت ولمجلس الادارة ولمسيرة الفريق كما اشاد الامين العام بالادوار الكبير والمقدرة لابناء واقطاب المريخ الذي التفوا حول الفريق وقدموا لنا دعما كبيرا بقيادة الاخوة بدرالدين عبدالله النور والذي دعم لجنة المنشآت وتكفل بالاستاد حتي نهاية الموسم بجانب قطب المريخ بدولة قطر ناصر هجام الذي تكفل بمعسكر الفريق حتى موعد مباراة الفريق الافريقية
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* (وكيل الحضري لعصام الحاج: استعراض العضلات مش علينا نحنا ..الله يرحم ايام الوالي وميعادنا زيورخ)ابدى المصري محمد شيحة وكيل اعمال عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ استياءه الشديد من الطريقة التي تحدث بها عصام الحاج الامين العام لنادي المريخ عبر قناة الشروق مساء الجمعة ، فيما يخص امر الحارس الدولي عصام الحضري ، ورفضه الرد على مكالمات وكيله محمد شيحة
وقال شيحة في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية):" انا مشفق على جمهور المريخ بعد رحيل جمال الوالي ، اذ ان قيادة المريخ آلت الان الى شخص مثل عصام الحاج الذي لايعرف كيفية الرد وحل الامور بالصورة التي تعبر عن ان نادي المريخ من اكبر اندية السودان"
وتابع شيحة:" اقول للحاج اذا كان موقفك قوي كما تقول ، فلماذا تهرب من مواجهتنا ؟؟ لان اللي موقفو قوي ما بيهربش"
شيحة الذي اوكله عصام الحضري من الوصول الى حل ودي مع نادي المريخ لفسخ تعاقده قال موجها الحديث للامين العام لنادي المريخ عصام الحاج:" موضع استعراض العضلات بتاعك دا ، ما ينفش معاي انا وعصام الحضري ، ومش علينا نحنا، وميعادنا في زيورخ"
واضاف شيحة:" من النهار دة اعلن ان عصام الحضري لن يحضر للخرطوم ، ولن نقبل اي دعوة للتفاوض مجددا
، ومش حنتفاوض على فسخ العقد ، ولن يخضع الحضري للتحقيق ، وسنلتقي بالمريخ في مكاتب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)"
واختتم شيحة تصريحاته قائلا:"ربنا يصبر جمهور المريخ بعد ان رحل الرئيس المحبوب والمحترم جمال الوالي ، وربنا يرحم ايامو "
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الرائع عبدالغني على المجهودات اليومية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مليون سلام وتحية الرائع عبد الغني صاحب المجهود الوافر

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ

ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ:ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ)ﻟﻮﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﻳﺮﺣﻞ
ﻳﺠﻴﺐ333ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻭﻳﻤﺸﻰ(
ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺛﺎﻧﻰ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ
... ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﻭﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ:ﺃﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺑﺪﺭﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ..ﺳﻴﺪﺍﻻﺗﻴﺎﻡ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﻫﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺃﻧﻴﻘﺔ
ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻣﻰ:ﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎ ﻧﻘﺎﻃﺎ
ﻫﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻤﻴﺔ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ:ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﻴﻌﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ
ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ
ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ:ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﺮﺩﻯ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺛﺎﻧﻰ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ
ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻤﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ
مبادرة من صفحة صفوه على النت بالفيس بوك لدعم المجلس 
ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ
ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻰ ﻭﻳﺒﻌﺪﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ
ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ
ﺃﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻓﻨﻰ ﺟﺪيد
النقر يرشح المريخ للتأهل
المريخ يعلن الطواري ويدخل معسكر مقفول
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عناوين الصدي

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ
ﻟﻠﻤﺜﻮﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ .. ﻭﻋﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻲ
... ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ
ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻳﺤﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺿﺪ
ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺃﻋﻼﻡ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ ﻳﺮﺷﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ ٧٠٪ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ٤٠٪
ﻣﺸﺠﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺑﺎ ﺫﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺪﺭﻭ : ﻧﺎﻗﺸﺖ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﻚ ﻣﻌﻪ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺑﺪﻓﻊ ٣٣٣
ﺃﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺣﺼﺔ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻴﺔ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻋﻘﺪ
ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻧﺎﻗﺶ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﻘﻔﻮﻝ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﻗﺮﺍﻧﺪ ﻫﻮﻟﻲ ﺩﻱ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺘﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﻭﺗﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺯﻧﺴﺐ
ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ﺭﺷﺢ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ
... ﺍﻟﻰ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـــــ(16) ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ
ﻧﻘﻠﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻋﺪﺩﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ
ﻗﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻭ ﻋﺎﻓﻴﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ
ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻌﻴﺶ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻨﻲ
ﺭﻏﻢ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ %70 ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻤﻨﺤﻪ
%40 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻰ
ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﻣﻀﺎﻋﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*
حروف كروية
عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق
لافرق بين احمد وحاج احمد

منذ انطلاقة الدوري وتحديدا بعد مباريات الاسبوع الرابع قلت في هذه المساحة ان الهلال والمريخ غير مؤهلين هذا الموسم للمنافسة ليس علي اللقب الافريقي ولكن حتي الوصول الي مراكز متقدمة من واقع المستوي الضغيف الذي اظهره الفريقان وكان بديهي ان يسقط الهلال برباعية ويفشل المريخ في المحافظة علي تقدمه .
وقد اوضحت مباراتي الفريقين امس الأول في الدوري الهلال امام مضيفه اتحاد مدني والمريخ امام ضيفه الامل العطبراوي بعد ان حقق الاول التعادل بشق الانفس وفاز الثاني بمساعدة كبيرة من حكم المباراة الذي صرف ركلة جزاء للامل وعطل له هجمة من حالة انفراد بالمرمي بدلا من اعطاء المهاجم الصالح واحري لعب فيها اكرم دور (المكر) بعد ان اوهم المهاجم المنردبه بان هناك صافرة من حكم المباراة تعلن انه متسلسل.
كشفت المبارايتين الافريقيتين ومباراتي الامس ان الفريقان يعانان من مشاكل في الدفاع ون نستبعد ان تستقبل شباكهما اهدافا في الاياب بل ان الهلال يعاني ايضا من مشكلة في الوسط بافتقاده لصانع الالعاب ولكنه يتميز بهجوم يجيد الوصول الي الشباك وبالتركيزحاصة المالي تراوري الذي يجمع كل خصائص المهاجم السوبرولو ود جد صانع الالعاب الذي يمنحه الكرات البينينة فستعاني منه كل شباك المنافسين.
ويعاني المريخ بجانب الدفاع من مشكلة واضحة في الهجوم وتاكد عمليا ضعف قدارت موانزا ولميقدم سليمانو مايوحي بانه يمكن ان يحل المشكلة وحسنة الفريق في خط الوسط والمكسب الوحيد الذي خرج به الفريق من مباراة الامس اللاعب الطاهر الحاج الذي اثبت ان في كشف المريخ الكثير من المظاليم وهويمثل الحل الجزري لمشكلة الطرف الايمن وقد شكل ثناية مع زميله رمضان عجب.
عموما يجب ان نتعامل بواقعية وولانحلم هذه المرة بماحققه الفرق الثلاث الهلال والمريخ واهلي شندي الموسم الماضي اللهمالا ان تحدث معجزة بالصعود الي دوري المجموعات وتدعيم الصفوف بعناصر جديدة في الفترة التكميلة خاصة المريخ الذي يحتاج الي مهاجمين علي اقل تقديروقد شرب المقلب في الثلاثي الاجنبي.
رئيس بعثة المنتخب يحتاج للمساءلة
تصريح خطير يتطلب المساءلة ادلي به السيد ذكي عباس رئيس بعثة منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم ادلي به لصحيفة عالم النجوم الصادرة امس عن وجود سؤ علاقة هيثم بلاعبي الهلال وعدم وجود تعامل بينه وبينهم وقال ان عدم مشاركته في المباراة لان مستواه في التمارين لايؤهله لدخول النشكيلة جيدة وقال انه حق منح الكابتنية قرار تملكه ادارة البعثة.
تصريح ذكي كما علمت جاء ردا علي خبر جاء في نفس الصجيفة يفيد بان اللاعب هيثم مصطقي رفض منح شارة الكابتنية للبعثة واضطرت الادارة الي الاستعانة بالمنتخب الغاني لاستلاف شارة.
لااريد ان اعلق علي هذا الخبر لان هذه الصحيفة ظلت تقود حملة ضد هيثم شبه يومية وصلت مرحلة الاستهداف وكلها اخبار كاذبة نفيت اكثر من مرة والكل يعلم ان شارة الكابتن في اي فريق جزء من معدات الفريق تقدم للاعب الاقدم في التشكيلة الاساسية ولو دفع بهيثم قي اي لحظة وهو كان ضمن الاحتياطي لسلمه المعز الشارة.
ولكن اقول لابد للاتحاد ان يحاسب ذكي علي هذا التصريح الذي يقود الي فتنة بين اللاعبين وقدحان الوقت لادارة المريخ لوضع حد لهذه الحملة الغزرة ضد لاعبيه .

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اثارت اللقطة التي جمعت اكرم الهادي سليم بمهاجم الامل عطبرة ادم ساير في حالة انفراد كامل بالاول، ردود افعال واسعة عند رواد ومحبي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك ، وترجع قصة اللقطة للطريقة الطريفة التي خدع بها اكرم الهادي حارس المريخ مهاجم الامل المنفرد موحياً له بالوقوع في حالة التسلل مما جعل تركيزه يتشتت وبالتالي يضيع علي فريقه فرصة هدف محقق .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى



المريخ يمهل الحضرى حتى يوم الغد للمثول أمام اللجنة.. وعقوبة مالية فى انتظار السد العالى
عصام الحاج : لن نستقيل وليس هناك مريخى يحرض اللاعبين ويعمل ضد مصلحة الاحمر .. حداثة يؤكد : أعلام الهلال سبب تعادل الرومان أمام الازرق .. والفاتح النقر يرشح الفرقة الحمراء للتأهل بنسبة 70% والزرقاء 40%
مشجع المريخ اباذر الكدرو : ناقشت الكوكى ولم اشتبك معه
عصام الحاج يطالب الحضرى بدفع 333 الف دولار
سكرتير المريخ يؤكد التزام المجلس بعقد الجمعية العمومية فى يونيو
جبل الجليد يخدع ادم ساير بذكاء
المريخ يؤدى حصة صباحية
حارس الفهود : الكوكى وجه ضربة قاضية للاتحاد العام
مرتضى حسن : هجوم المريخ يفتقد الشراسة واذا استمر غياب الاباتشى سيعيش الاحمر محنة كبيرة
نجوم الفهود يلفتون نظر الجهاز الفنى للمريخ
أمجد: لا الوم لاعبى المريخ بسبب عدم اخراج الكرة
الازرق يعود الى التدريبات ويستعد للفرسان
ابوسن:قادرون على تجاوز سيوى سبورت
غارزيتو فى مرمى النيران .. المدير الفنى للازرق ممنوع من الحديث بامر دائرة الكرة
الكاردينال:غارزيتو فاشل والهلال لن يحقق شيئا اذا لم يذهب
المشاغب يدلى بتصريحات مثيرة
الرومان يحتفلون بالتعادل امام الهلال
أهلى مدنى يهزم الاسود بهدف
الفاتح النقر : حظوظ الهلال فى التاهل40%والمريخ 70%
الاحمر يغلق ملف الفهود ويستعد للنمور .ز الكوكي يرفض التراخي ويلوح بورقة الشباب .. التونسي يجهز تشكيلة ريكرياتيفو في مباراة الارسنال وسليماني يستمر في القائمة الاساسية 
الفرقة الحمراء تقبل هدية الرومان وتخطط في الاستمرار في حصد النقاط والانقضاض غعلى الصدارة 
سانتو : البورندي افضل من موانزا .. وسليماني ما زال يحتاج الى المزيد من المشاركات .. طريقة الكوكي لن تجهز الفرقة الحمراء وستجعلها حقلا للتجارب
طالب الحضري بدفع مبلغ 333 الف دولار لفسخ عقده .. عصام الحاج : سنصدر قرارنا بخصوص الحضري غدا .. وسنطبق سياسة الانضباط مع الجميع .. البعض تحدث عن انهيار المجلس بعد اسبوع .. ومستمرون في عملنا وتسيير الاعباء .. مجلس المريخ لن يستقيل وخاطبنا المفوضية لعقد جمعية عمومية في يونيو المقبل .. البعض يحاول افساد العلاقة بيني والوالي وهؤلاء سيطول انتظارهم وحراك العضوية يصب في مصلحة المريخ .. من رشحوا ماكسيم دفعوا مبلغ تسجيله وما علاقة شيحة بقضية الحضري ؟ هناك لاعب غاب من دون سبب يرتبط بعقد مع النادي ومن الطبيعي محاسبته .. نعم العجب لديه مستحقات وهناك لاعبون حصلوا على مبالغ ضخمة ولم يقدموا شيئا .. سياسة التقشف ناجحة واعدنا قيد خمسة لاعبين ب 500 الف .. ونحتاج  الى 700 الف شهريا .. الوالي كان يدفع 12 مليار في العام وقدم نموذجا .. فبعد ذهابه استمر في تقديم الدعم
نجوم الامل يلفتون نظر الجهاز الفني للمريخ .. ادم ساير : واجهنا منافسا اخر .. هذا ليس المريخ .. دفاع سهل الاختراق .. فرقة مرتبكة واذا استمر الاحمر في تكرار الاخطاء سيودع الابطال .. النتيجة ليست منطقية .. اصحاب الارض افلتوا من هزيمة كبيرة والمريخ في حاجة الى مراجعة شاملة قبل الموقعة الافريقية
انس الطاهر : الكبار لايتحدثون عن اعذار واي 11 لاعبا في المريخ يستطيعون اداء المهمة وتحقيق الفوز فلماذا الشكوى من الارهاق والغيابات ؟ العجب ورفاقه وجدوا فرصة واحدة استغلوها واهدرنا اربع حلات انفراد .. دفاع المريخ مكشوف وهجومه يفتقد الفعالية
امجد : تسديدة الباشا قوية وسقطت على الارض فاقدا .. ولايستطيع احد توجيه اللوم للاعبي الاحمر بسبب عدم اخراج الكرة
حارس الفهود يدلي بحديث مثير .. مرتضى حسن : الاتحاد العام وراء تالقنا امام المريخ .. وشكرا الكوكي .. بدر الدين عبد القادر ادار المباراة بامتياز وارتكب خطا واحدا .. وهجوم المريخ يفتقد الفعالية .. لايوجد مهاجم مرعب في الفرقة الحمراء باستثناء كلتشي .. واذا استمر غياب الاباتشي سيعيش الاحمر محنة كبرى .. محمد موسى قوي وصاحب مجهود وليس هدافا .. وعندما يعاني حسن وحسين يتطور الدوري ..  حل مشكة دفاع المريخ بسيط .. ومن حقنا اهدار الوقت وسعيد بمعاناة القمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ



ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻟﻮﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﻳﺮﺣﻞ ﻳﺠﻴﺐ 333 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻭﻳﻤﺸﻰ
ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺛﺎﻧﻰ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ﻭﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ : ﺃﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺑﺪﺭﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ .. ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﻴﺎﻡ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺃﻧﻴﻘﺔ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﻴﻌﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ : ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ
ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻣﻰ : ﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎ ﻧﻘﺎﻃﺎ ﻫﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻤﻴﺔ
ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﺮﺩﻯ ﻓﻘﻂ .. ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺛﺎﻧﻰ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻤﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ
ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ .. ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻰ ﻭﻳﺒﻌﺪﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ
ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ .. ﺃﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻓﻨﻰ ﺟﺪيد
في الجولة الخامسة لدوري سوداني الممتاز .. الفرقة الحمراء تروض الفهود وتستعيد الصدارة
الرومان يفرملون الهلال وسيد الاتيام يصادر احلام اسود الجبال
الامين العام لنادي المريخ في افادات ساخنة .. عصام الحاج : الجمعية العمومية في يد المفوض الولائي .. الوالي ربنا حباه بالثراء والسخاء وفترته استثنائية ومن يحاول نسف العلاقة بيننا سيطول انتظاره .. رشدنا الصرف وفعلنا الاستثمار .. جاري الاتفاق لعقد الرعاية وسياسة التقشف منحتنا دعم الشباب والمواقع .. انا مرتاح لما يحدث في العضوية .. منحتنا مائة مليون ومن يستقطبون العضوية معروفون .. الانضباط سياسة لن نتخلى عنها واذا لم يحضر الحضري سنعاقبه غيابيا ونرفع الامر للاتحاد السوداني .. سنتشدد مع الحضري في حقوق المريخ بنفس تشدده في حقوقه ولو عايز يرحل يجيب 333 الف دولار ويمشي
الامل عطبرة يتقدم بمذكرة للجنة التحكيم .. امير خير الله : بدر الدين عبد القادر ذبح الفهود من الوريد للوريد .. نجوم المريخ لم يمارسوا اللعب النظيف .. كان يمكن ان يتعرض لاعبنا لحالة بلع لسان واتمنى ان لايتكرر ماحدث بملعب الهلال .. اغلقنا ملف المباراة .. امامنا لقاء ديربي مهم امام الاهلي وواثقون من قدرة لاعبينا على العودة لسكة الانتصارات
هيثم , الباشا , موانزا وسليماني اربع مفاجات مريخية لموقعة الفرقة الانغولية
بعد مرور اسبوعين على رحيل وسيم .. الفرقة الحمراء ماتزال في انتظار التعاقد مع معد بدني
ينتظر ان يجني ثمارها امام النمور وليبولو .. مكاسب بلا حدود خرج بها المريخ من لقاء الفهود
بالصورة والقلم الزعيم كانت هناك .. ارضية الرد كاسل .. لا جديد يذكر بل قديم يعاد .. غمر كامل للنجيل بالمياه .. والترقيع لم ينتهي بعد .. بعض اجزاء الملعب بدا الاصفرار عليها .. والعمل ما زال متواصل .. تعللوا باسباب واهية .. اللجنة المشرفة على صيانة القلعة لاحياة لمن تنادي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

القلم الأحمر 
داوود عبدالحق ابورونق
 المريخ بدون روح

 • بصعوبة شديد فاز المريخ علي أمل عطبرة بهدف باسكال الذي كشف الحال .
 • اصبح فريق الامل يشكل عقدة وعقبة كبيرة للمريخ خاصة عندما تكون الكرة في ملعب المريخ .
 • مريخ الكوكي اصبح غير مضمون كل مباراة في حال وبشكل وقد فرحنا بالمستوي  الذي قدمه الفريق امام ليبولو واطلقنا لاحلامنا العنان لكننا صدمنا في  مباراة الأمل .
 • لا عبون بدون روح ويلعبون بتراخي واستهتار ومدرب فاشل ولا يعرف كيفية  توظيف لاعبيه مريخ الكوكي بدون لون ولا طعم ولا شكل ولا خطة مريخ الكوكي  مكشوف الحال والبركة في باسكال 
 • لم يقدم المريخ العرض المنتظر وظهر الفريق بحالة من التوهان وغلبت علي  اداء لاعبيه الالعاب الفردية والكرات الطويلة لم يكن هناك لعب ممرحل  ولايوجد تركيز ولم نري خطة واضحة 
 • فشل الكوكي كعادتة في وضع التشكيل المناسب وزج بسته لاعبين جدد مما اخل بوضع الفريق وافقده الانسجام .
 • عاني المريخ كثيرا في الوصول الي شباك الامل ولم يشكل خطورة تذكر ونام  خط الهجوم وفشل في فك شفرة الامل طوال سبعين دقيقة حتي جاء الفرج من قدم  المتألق باسكال الذي انقذ المريخ وكفل له ثلاث نقاط اهلته للصدارة مع  حبايبنا الزرق .
 • الكوكي بدأ راضيا من اداء لاعبيه وقال انه حقق ثلاث مكاسب اولها الثلاث  نقاط وثانيا اراح بعض العناصر الاساسية وثالثا اشرك عناصر جديدة ونحن  بدورنا نقول الي متي ياكوكي وانت كل مرة تلعب بتشكيلة مختلفة متي نري  الفريق وهو يلعب بانسجام وبتفاهم ولماذا اللجوء الي التوليف ولماذا الاصرار  علي اللعب بمرتضي كبير في في الدفاع حيث اثبت انه يفتقد للانسجام مع  باسكال ولماذا لا يمنح الفرصة لماكسيم واين البرنس .
 • بصراحة الكوكي اكد انه اقل قامة من المريخ وانه يجيد اللعب علي صفحات  الجرائد فقط وانه لا يعرف قدرات لاعبيه وبالتالي عجز عن توظيفهم التوظيف  الصحيح والله يسترنا من القادم .
 • المريخ استحوذ علي الكرة لكنه استحواذ بدون قيمة حيث كان المردود  الهجومي صفرا وتاه الوسط وانعدمدت التمريرات الممرحلة نتيجة ضغط كبير من  لاعبي الامل .
 • اصبح هجوم المريخ يشكل قلقا كبيرا نعم فاز المريخ وظفر بثلاث نقاط غالية  لكن سلبية الهجوم تحتاج لشغل كبير من الكوكي خاصة وان الفريق مقبل علي  مواجهة من العيار الثقيل امام فريق ريكر ليبولو الانجولي الخطير يوم السبت  المقبل وطبعا المريخ يحتاج لهجوم كاسح واستغلال انصاف الفرص لتجقيق نتيجة  ايجابية تضمن له الصعود لدور الستة عشر .
 • العقم الهجومي والأداء الباهت لبعض لاعبيه يمثل هاجسا كبيرا لجماهيره  وللجهاز الفني الذي يقع عليه عبء كبير من أجل حل معضلة الهجوم وضياع الفرص  السهلة .
 • المريخ في خطر واحواله لاتسر ولاعبيه تنقصهم العزيمة وتغيب عنهم الروح  القوية ومدرب الفريق الكوكي يتخبط ويكثر من الوعود والجماهير قلقة تنتظر  المردود .
 • فرط اتحاد مدني في فوز مستحق علي حبايبنا الزرق وكتم المدرب حداثة انفاس  الهلال لمدة 75دقيقة حيث كان متقدما بهدفين وتمكن الهلال من تحقيق التعادل  الغير عادل للاتحاد .
 • ظهر حبايبنا الزرق بحالة يرثي لها خاصة في خط الدفاع الذي انكشف امام  اولاد حداثة واتضح ان الهلال يختاج لشغل كبير من الغار زيتو ونقول لحبيبنا  الجعلي وايضا صديقي الاستاذ احمد الفكي حصلوا فريقكم واكتبوا عن الحال  واعرفوا الداء وشخصوا الدواء ونسأل الله لنا ولكم الستر من يومي الجمعة  ووالسبت .
 • حقيقة ما قدمه طرفي القمة امام الاتحاد والأمل من مستوي هزيل ادخل الخوف  والهلع في نفوس قاعدتهم الجماهيرية واذا استمر الحال علي ما هو عليه فسوف  تعاني القمة امام سيوي وريكر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ اليوم 
هيثم محمد علي
المريخ يقلق الانصار امام فهود الشمال

الفريق يطوي ملف الامل امس ويتأهب لمواجهة الارسنال في موقعة شندي والكوكي يصحح الاخطاء اليوم بكافوري

تصريحات مهمة للامين العام للمريخ «بساعة رياضة» بالشروق حول قضايا الساعة المريخية

احبائي عشاق الشفق الاحمر زلزال الملاعب وبركان المدرجات امراءالكويت في كل مكان اسعد الله صباحكم ومساءكم بكل خير ونحن نلتقيكم في مشوار جديد ولقاء متجددعبر «المريخ اليوم» لننقل لكم اخرالتطورات بالقلعة الحمراء حيث حقق فريق الكرة فوزا صعبا على ضيفه الامل العطبراوي(فهود الشمال) عشية امس الاول بملعب حبيبنا الهلال.. بعد ان دفع المدير الفني للفريق التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي بتشكيلة اضطرارية وعدد من العناصر البعيدة عن المشاركة في الفترة الاخيرة بقيادة موسي الزومة علي الجهة اليسري والطاهر الحاج بالجهة اليمني بجانب سعيد السعودي والعميد فيصل عجب في خط الوسط والبورندي سليماني في خط المقدمة الشئ الذي انعكس علي اداء وشكل الفريق امام فهود الشمال وانتظر الانصار 75 دقيقة حتى جاء الفرج بهدف الفوز الوحيد بتوقيع الايفواري واواباسكال والذي نجح في فك شفرة دفاعات الفهود ووضع المريخ في المقدمة والفوزبالنقاط الثلاث والوصول للنقطة الحادية عشرة في الصدارة مع حبيبنا الهلال مستفيدا من تعثر الفرقة الزرقاء بحاضرة الجزيرة في نفس التوقيت امام رومان مدني بعد ان تعثر الهلال بالتعادل وادرك نقطة ثمينة بعد ان كان متأخرا بهدفين نظيفين وساعدت الظروف الاحمر بالامس ايضا بعد ان فرط هلال الجبال في تحقيق الانتصار علي سيد الاتيام بملعبه في مباراة الجولة الاخيرة للاسبوع الخامس حيث قفز المريخ للصدارة لاول مرة مع الهلال بفارق الاهداف في البروفة الاخيرة وكشفت مباراة الفهود العديد من السلبيات للجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي الذي كان قد دافع عن اختياراته لهذه المباراة في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي اعقب اللقاء واكد بان العناصر الموجودة كان يجب ان تشارك في ظل ارهاق وسفر متواصل ومتكرر للنجوم الدوليين مؤكدا على اتاحة الفرصة لجميع العناصر وتصحيح الاخطاء في قادم الجولات وكان الجهاز الفني والاداري قد عقد اجتماعا مغلقا مساء امس مع لاعبي الفريق بفندق ابشر بالخرطوم ناقشوا من خلاله اخطاء مباراة الامل وتعاهدوا علي انطلاقة قوية في مباراة الجولة القادمة امام ارسنال شندي بدار جعل عشية الثلاثاء القادم ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة وفي البروفة الاخيرة لريكرتيفو الانجولي قبل جولة الحسم والاياب عشية السبت بعد القادم الموافق السادس من ابريل بالقلعة الحمراء لتبقي كل الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات تحف فرسان الفرقة الحمراء بتصحيح الاخطاء والاوضاع قبل قادم المحطات.

في البروفة قبل الاخيرة لمواجهة ريكرتيفو الانجولي الاحمر يلحق «بحيبنا الهلال» في الصدارة
تدريب خفيف للمجموعة التي شاركت امام الفهود
المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته لارسنال شندي بالاكاديمية العسكرية

بعد اقل من 24 ساعة فقط من مواجهة الفريق لفهود الشمال في الجولة الخامسة لبطولة الممتاز استأنف فريق الكرة تحضيراته لمباراته صباح امس الجمعة بملعب الاكاديمية العسكرية العليا بامدرمان تحت اشراف المدير الفني للفريق محمد عثمان الكوكي وطاقمه المعاون وذلك استعدادا لمواجهة الاهلي شندي عشية الثلاثاء القادم في بطولة الممتاز حيث اخضع الكوكي المجموعة التي شاركت في مباراة الامل كاملة لتدريبات خاصة لمدة 45 دقيقة بجانب تدريبات سباحة ومساج فيما اخضع بقية المجموعة التي لم تشارك امام الفهود بقيادة البرنس هيثم مصطفى لتدريبات عنيفة ركز من خلالها على اللياقة والسرعة والتهديف واللمسة الواحدة.
تأكيدا لماتميزت به المريخ اليوم

الاهلي المصري يوافق على الحضورللخرطوم

كشف النادي الاهلي المصري عبر موقعه الرسمي امس عن موافقته غير المشروطة للدعوة التي تلقاها من نظيره المريخ السوداني للحضور للخرطوم والتباري معه في احتفائية النادي لتكريم رئيسه الدكتور جمال الوالي بمناسبة اختياره الاكثر شعبية وتأثيرا واكد حسام البدري المدير الفني الاسبق للمريخ والحالي للاهلي بان جمال الوالي من الشخصيات المحترمة والتي قدمت الكثير للرياضة السودانية وليس المريخ مؤكدا بان شهر يونيو سيكون موعد حضور فريق القرن للخرطوم وسيتم تحديد التاريخ النهائي بعد التنسيق بين الاتحادين المصري والسوداني والناديين.

استعدادا لموقعة شندي بالثلاثاء
الفرقة الحمراء تصحح الاخطاء بالخارجية اليوم

يواصل فريق الكرة بالنادي مساء اليوم بملعب وزارة الخارجية بكافوري برنامجه التحضيري استعدادا لمباراته المهمة عشية الثلاثاء القادم امام الاهلي شندي بحاضرة دار جعل في البروفة الاخيرة للفريقين قبل اقلاع الارسنال للهضبة الاثيوبية ومواجهة ديدابيت في جولة الاياب في البطولة الكونفدرالية واستدراج المريخ للريكرتيفو الانجولي في جولة الاياب في دوري الابطال في موقعه يتوقع لها الكثيرون ان تأتي على سطح صفيح ساخن خصوصا بعد انتقال الكوكي من الاهلي للمريخ وماتم من تناول اعلامي من الرئيس الفخري والراعي الرسمي للاهلي شندي الارباب صلاح ادريس ويدرك الكوكي اهمية مباراة الثلاثاء حيث يؤدي الفريق مرانا مهما مساء اليوم بكافوري يصحح من خلاله اخطاء مباراة الامل العطبراوي قبل ان يؤدي المران الرئيسي مساء غد الاحد والسفر الي شندي صباح الاثنين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينقل تدريباته لكافوري اليوم 
ينقل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريباته من الاكاديمية العسكرية  العليا بامدرمان الي ملعب وزارة الخارجية بكافوري وذلك ضمن برنامجه  الاعدادي استعدادا لمواجهة الاهلي شندي بالثلاثاء حيث سيؤدي الفريق مرانا  مساء اليوم بملعب الخارجية بكافوري.

  استعدادا لمواجهة اهلي شندي في البروفة الاخيرة .. بعثة المريخ تشد الرحال الي دار جعل بالاثنين

 كشف مديرالكرة بنادي المريخ المهندس محمد موسى بان بعثة الفريق ستغادر  صباح الاثنين الي حاضرة دار جعل مدينة شندي وذلك لمواجهة الاهلي ضمن  مباريات الجولة السادسة لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز وفي البروفة الاخيرة  للفريق قبل مواجهة الفريق الانجولي في البطولة الافريقية وستحل البعثة  بفندق الكوثر وتؤدي مرانها الختامي مساء الاحد باستاد شندي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

قلم وحروف
عبد الحفيظ عكود
 الكوكي في السليم

 أمسية مثيره عاشتها جماهير الرياضه أمس الأول ما بين مدينتي أم درمان  وودمدني حيث إستضاف المريخ في مقبرة الأزرق الأمل العطبراوي فيما حل الهلال  ضيفا علي الإتحاد بالجزيره .. في الأولي خطف الأحمر النقاط الثلاث بعد  ملحمة ساخنة كانت تسير بخطي واثقة نحو تعادل عادل قياسا بالندية والتكافؤ  الذي شهدته المباراة حتي فعلها الواوا باسكال بصاروخ إيفواري لا يصد ولا  يرد جعل المدرجات تهتز من تحت أقدام الفهود وأنصارهم ..
 ظروف صعبه  واجهها المريخ بسبب رحلة المنتخب الأخيره لكوماسي الغانية فالإرهاق فعل ما  فعل بالنجوم ال١٢ وهو ذات الحال الذي إنطبق علي لاعبي الأزرق .. وبالتالي  كان لا بد من إراحة بعض العناصر وإقحام أخري جديده وفق توليفة تم إختيارها  بعناية فائقه .. وهذا الوصف تبرره أسباب كثيره ومرتبطه ببعضها البعض ..  منها أن أسماء بقيمةالقائد فيصل العجب وسليماني وموانزا وسعيد السعودي  وموسي الزومه ومرتضي كبير والطاهر سادومبا ليس من مصلحة المريخ ومستقبله في  المنافسات المحلية والقارية إجبارها أي الأسماء المذكوره علي القيام بدور  المتفرج والبقية يلعبون بصفة دائمه .. لأول مره أحس أن المدرب التونسي  الكوكي علي حق.. والزنقة التي حدثت أمام الفهود وتأخر وتعثر ولادة الهدف  الذي أمن النقاط الثلاثلا يلغي أبدا من مجهود كل المجموعه في القتال علي  أرضية الميدان وسعيهم الذي لم يعرف الهدوء لتحقيق الإنتصار الغالي علي  أبناء مدينة الحديد والنار .. أما حديث البعض عن ضعف الأداء للمريخ أمس  الأول فهو رؤية قد تكون نصف صائبه ونصف خطأ.. لأن أي رأي يتبني التقليل من  مستوي أداء الأحمر بغض النظر عن قوة الخصم العطبراوي الذي أثبت أنه فريق  كبير بحق قد يكون ظالما لرفاق فيصل العجب هذه نقطه مهمه الشئ الثاني هو أن  المريخ مرت به عشرات المباريات بل المئات منها وهو يكسب النتيجه بأداء سئ  ..إنه واقع تعودنا عليه .. ودائما ما نقول في هذا الموقف ( الدوري نقاط) .
 مساندتنا للجهاز الفني في الوقت الحالي لا تعني بتاتا عدم المطالبه بتصحيح  بعض الهنات التي صاحبت الأداء ومنها الأخطاء في التمرير والبطء نوعا ما في  الإيقاع إلي جانب ضرورة معالجة العقم الهجومي بمزيد من التدريبات لموانزا  وراجي ومحمد موسي وسليماني وكليتشي المطلوب بقوةفي جولة الأنجولي الحاسمه  .. ويبقي التأمين علي أن العمل المكثف في الحصص التدريبية من شأنه أن يصلح  أحوال مهاجمينا ما في ذلك شك .. ونذكر بأنه ومع إنتهاء جولة الفهود يكون خط  المقدمه صائما عن التسجيل لأكثر من ٢٨٠ دقيقه .. حيث لم يسجل رماتنا في  شباك الهلال خلال الديربي السلبي .. وتواصل الصيام أمام ريكيرياتيفو  الأنجولي في أولي الإختبارات القارية لفرقة الكوكي خارج الديار  والتي  خسرناها كما هو معروف بهدفين لهدف ناله رمضان عجب لاعب خط الوسط .. وأخيرا  أمام الأمل الذي صعب الأمور علي كتيبة الكوكي حتي فك باسكال المدافع شفرتهم  فيالزمن الصعب من المواجهة .. هذا الرقم مخيف حقا .. والفريق في حاجة  لأهداف مهاجميه أمام الأنجولي في معركة الحسم بعد أيام معدوده .. أصحوا  شباب

 متفرقات

 *كنا ننتظر مباراة أشبه بالمعركه الحربية في بين الأهلي شندي والمريخ ولكن .
 * ضغط المباريات في الدوري وظروف الإياب الأفريقي ستدفع بالجزائري الإعتماد علي الأشبال في مواجهة الزعيم .
 * يبدو أن نقاط شندي هذه المره تبدو قريبه من الأحمر مالم تحدث المفاجأة .
 * فيصل موسي ماشي صاح .
 * سليماني وموانزا يحتاجان المزيد من المشاركات .
 * ومدني .. مدني دايره رضا
 * الإتحاد الخطير .. أضاع نصرا تأريخيا علي الهلال الضعيف
 * حداثه خبير وأولادوا محاربين
 * ومستقبل الفرنسي مظلم
 * وسيوي بتم الناقصه
 * دفاعكم لكن ما عينة يا حبايبنا

 آخر حرف
 الكوكي .. يحتاج دعم جميع المريخاب

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*تسلم الحبيب عبد الغني. 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بوضوح شديد
عبدالله كمال
القول ما قاله عبدالغني : الكوكي مدرب شجاع

* آدمن صفحة الزعيم السوداني (المريخ) بـ(فيس بوك)، ذيل ما كتبه بتوقيعه (عبدالغني)، ابدع في كتابة بعض الكلمات بحق المدير الفني للمريخ محمد بن عثمان الكوكي لامس من خلالها جوهر القضية بمنطق غاية في الدقة والاحترام.. ولاهمية ما دونه على الصفحة رأيت نقله عبر المساحة التالية.
* انصافاً لهذا المدرب وبدون انفعال التشجيع الذي تحركه العاطفةوتصفيق (اللعبة الحلوة) فقد أثبتت مباراة الأمل ان الكوكي مدرب شجاع.. ولو كان غير ذلك للعب بآخرتشكيلة صفق لها الجمهور في أنغولا وأراح نفسه من ( جع الرأس) وآراء المنظراتية ومدربي المدرجات.. حتي لو خسر الفريق أو تعرض لاعبو المريخ للإصابات نتيجة الإرهاق لن يلومه احد.
* رغم سوء الأداء (وهذا طبيعي) لان التشكيلة اضطرارية إلا ان احترامي وتقديري للكوكي تضاعف لانه اعطي الفرصة لظهور لاعبين احتياط ستفيدهم هذه المباراة في مقبل الأيام ثم كانت تبديلاته حسب الحوجة مع مراعاة فترة راحة البديل والمجهود الذي بذله في اليومين الماضيين.
* والله مشكلة المريخ في إعلامه الذي يكتب اما بعاطفة المشجع العادي او بسبب الغرض والمرض.
* بالله عليكم دعوا المدرب يعمل بدون ضغوط. والله أكثر مشكلة عاني منها المريخ هي (مايطبله المشجعون) وكلمة ان هذا المدربأو ذاك (اقل قامة) من المريخ.
* كلنا عباقرة في التدريب وعباقرة في الخطط والتكتيك لماذا إذاً نخسر آلاف الدولارات فواتير أجانب شهرياً ؟؟.
* لماذا لا نعين أكثر(منظراتي) في المدرجات او اي (ابوالفواهم)في الإعلام والمنتديات. ؟ ونريح انفسنا من وجع الدماغ.
* للمعلومة بهذا الفرق فقط ظل يتفوق علينا الهلال في الممتاز (الاستقرار الفني).
الجمهور.. عاوز شنو ؟؟
* جماهير المريخ التي طردت افضل مدرب مر على الكرة السودانية الالماني مايكل كروجر لانها (متعجلة) ولانها تطلق الاحكام (جزافاً) دون المام بالتفاصيل الدقيقة وما يدور في كواليس الفرقة الحمراء تحتاج لمراجعة حساباتها والتفكير في تغيير طريقة تشجيعها للمريخ.
* ذهب كروجر وجاء من بعده رادان، ثم ذهب ليأتي كاربوني ليتم طرده ويتعاقد النادي مع كروجر من جديد، ليذهب مرة اخرى، ويأتي المصري حسام البدري،الذي ذهب وجاء من بعده البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو.
* ورغم ذلك لم تحاول جماهير المريخ ان تراجع حساباتها لمعرفة أين الخطأ؟، هل كل هذه الاسماء مخطئة وهي فقط التي على صواب ؟.
* المصيبة ان الجماهير التي تحضرالى الاستاد وتهتف ضد الجهاز الفني، لا تشاهد التدريبات، وهي غير ملمة بتفاصيل الفريق، ولا تعرف المشاكل التي تحيط بالمدير الفني، ولا اوضاع اللاعبين، ورغم ذلك تنظر وتتخذ قراراتها وتسيئ بطريقة قد تجبرك على (سد) اذنيك من قذارتها.
* ان كانت جماهير المريخ راغبة صراحة في رؤية فريقها يصارع الكبار افريقيا عليها ان تصبر على اي مدير فني تتعاقد مع الادارة، وتمنحه الوقت الكافي لمراجعة الخلل الذي اقعد الفريق في السنوات الماضية، ويلقن اللاعبين استراتيجيته في اللعب، ويصل الى افضل القوائم التي يمكن ان يؤدي بها المباريات.
* باختصار (كدة) على جماهير المريخ ان تفهم الحقيقة المهمة وهي ان المدربين لا يحاكمون بالمباريات، وانما يحاكمون بالمنتوج في عام كامل، خاصة اذاكان المدرب مجرب ومعروف وسبق له تحقيق النجاحات مع اندية اخرى في اوقات سابقة.

توضيحات

* المصيبة ان هناك بعض الجماهير تنساق وتنفذ دون دراية منها مخططات لضرب استقرار المريخ، كنت شاهداَ على ذلك ليلة الخميس،حيث تواجد بعض الذين تأكدت بعد المباراة انهم غير (مريخاب) في المدرجات، وظلوا يكيلون السباب للكوكي بطريقة غريبة تؤكد انه لهممعه (تار بايت).
* المنطق يقول ان المريخ يمر بظروف صعبة من كل النواحي، وتنتظره عدد من الالتزامات المهمة، بداية بمواجهتي شندي والقلعة الحمراء في الاسبوع المقبل، وبدلاً من (التنظير) الاعلامي الاجوف، والاساءة من اجل (الاساءة) على الجميع ان يوجه مجهوده و(حلقومه) من اجل المساندة والمؤازرة.
* الحساب يجب ان يكون بـ(الجملة) وليس (قطاعي)، تلك الحقيقة التي يجب ان يعلمها اهل المريخ، لو كانت لديهم الرغبة فيرؤية الزعيم بطلاُ متوجاً افريقياً.. ولكن ان ظلت الاوضاع كما هي عليه.. فليعلموا جميعاً اننا سنظل في مكاننا ونحلم في كل عام بتحقيق الانجازات، ونعض بنان الندم في النهاية لسبب واحد هو اننا نعرف كيف نحيل احلامنا الى واقع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك 
هيثم صديق
وازاريك مدربا للمريخ

هل تذكرون العجوز البولندي وازاريك
ذلك الذي جرب في المنتخب حتي كدنا ان نقرأ له اعلانا في الصحف
يطلب فيه لاعبين وفق الشروط التالية
ويعلن شروطه
وعلي من يأنس في نفسه الكفاة الحضور بكداراته لاستاد الخرطوم
شخصيا اخضعت نفسي لبرنامج تدريبي
فقد يتم استدعائي ولابد ان اكون جاهزا لتلبية نداء الوطن
كل هذه المقدمة لنقول ان الكوكي قد انتحل شخصية وازاريك
فالرجل لذي ثبت التشكيلة ايام الاعداد
جاء ليجرب في وقت التنافس
ولم نجد مريخا في كل
حتي اننا تمنينا ايام ريكاردو
يتالق محمد موسي في مباراة....فيبعد ­ من القادمة مباشرة
يظهر بلة فيستر في المباراة التالية
وهكذا دواليك
ونكثر الكواريك
ودفاع المريخ يعتمد علي رواشة هجوم الخصم
ونرجو تجريب مكسيم واعطاء الفرصةليس والنسور في مقبل الايام
مع شكرا بخط عريض لاكرم الهادي
انقذ المريخ امس من هزيمة محققة
ويبدو ان التقشف قد وصل حتي الاهداف
ونخاف خوفا مبررا من القادم
لاهذا الدفاع يطمئن
ولا هذا الهجوم
ونخاف ويحق لنا ذلك
فلقد طلعت الروح حتي طلع المريخ بالنقاط
وبهذا(التسيب) الخططي
والعشوائية في انتقاء التشكيلة
نخاف من المباراة الافريقية
ومن قبل ذلك مقابلة الاهلي شندي
............... ­............... ­........
نصفق في هذه المساحة لامل عطبرة
هذا الفريق المحترم والطموح
ونصفق لاتحاد مدني الذي ابدع واجاد
ويبدو ان القمة ستعاني الامرين هذا الموسم
لن نقول خارج الخرطوم
فالخرطوم نفسها اصبحت تدير لهم ظهرها
............... ­............... ­...........
سليماني فعال ويرجي منه
ولعله لو وجد فرصة متصلة فسيخرج بعض ماعنده
ان لم يركنه الكوكي في المباراة ويدخل سواه
............... ­............... ­.........
فيصل موسي اعاد للمريخ بعض رونقه
الذي ابهته فيصل عجب
فهل يكون هذا بمثابة تسليم راية
............... ­............... ­..
تاخر الهلال بهدفين
كدلالة واضحة ان الرباعية كانت صدفة
............... ­............... ­..
المريخ مخيف.....
بهذا الحضور قد تبقي حظوظه ضعيفة
ومع تواضع الهلال البائن قد يضيع الدوري
اما البطولة الافريقية فلا اظن ان المريخ مؤهل للفوز بها
دعونا لا نقول انه قد يخرج باكرا
حفاظا –ربما- علي عشم لا ينقطع
..........
الفريدو
يقال ان امراة هلالية قد بكت (الفريدو) بالدمع والدم واخذت تعدد في مناقبه :
حليلك يا الكنت البراك بتفرحنا
وفي الصدارة بتريحنا
حليلك يا الجبتنا اول الافارقة والعرب
حليلك يا ملك احصائيات الطرب
يغلبونا اربعة تجيبنا اول
حليلك يا التقديرك لينا ما اتحول
............... ­............... ­...........
اقترح البعض ان ينضم غارزيتو لوفود التفاوض التي تذهب لاديس
خصوصا ان تنشينه علي الهدف كراع كديس
............... ­............... ­.....
ولانه نخلة فلن يعدم من يحاول رميه بالحجارة
وهل هناك اطول ولا اثمر من جمال الوالي
لكن نطلب من يحاولون كسر سبيطة او اغتصاب تمرة
ان لا ينظروا تحتهم حتي لا يدوشو ويقعوا فتكسر اعناقهم
ونقول قولنا هذي بين يدي فعائل وكرائم الرجل مع مريخه
فلقد قرأت امس لاحدهم يتحدث عنهلالية الوالي
امال لو كان مريخابي كان عمل ايه
ايه العبط ده
............... ­............... ­....
لا اري سببا وجيها لهجوم يس علييس علي الكوارتي(ده مش اسم كامل)
لانه ركب مرجيحة في ساحل العاج
فلقد ارتد كل الهلالاب هناك لاطفال ينهزمون بالاربعة ويرتدون اللون البنفسج
وطوطح بهم خارج المنافسة
............... ­............... ­........
في الاخبار ان مذيعة شهيرة قبض عليها وهي شايلة زجاجة ويسكي
مش كفاية شايلة القناة علي اكتافها
............... ­............... ­............
يدك التي حطت على كتفي
كحمامة . . نزلت لكي تشرب
عندي تســاوي ألف مملكة
يا ليتهـــــــا تبقى ولا تذهب
تلك السبيكة . . كيف أرفضها
من يرفض السكنى على كوكب

*

----------

